# Polizei Diensthundführer Jacke



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Most of the German states have changed their green and tan duty uniforms for US style blue uniforms. They stopped issuing the leather police jackets that went with this uniform. They dumped these jackets on the civilian market several years ago but I just discovered them not long ago.

This jacket is brand new Polizei issue for the North Rhine Westphalia state and local police. The patches are manufacturer sewn as the lining for the jacket has no stitching through it. The manufacturer is

Two pockets inside, and four outside, sleeved epaulets as the German police wear rank on their shoulder boards, but oddly enough, no badge. Not even on the duty uniform.

I thought as working K9 people would have an interest in this jacket. I have checked with ILCS 720, the Illinois criminal code, as well as local LE and they have no problem with non-police wear of this jacket. Small town too and I know all the local LE.

Enjoy...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, NICE!!!! What a find!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I was rather excited! I'm changing out the Nordrhein-Westfalen patch for a patch I bought for Bayern Staats Polizei.


----------



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Pretty cool


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

As everuthing of German production these jacke are of a very high quality. You will see it yourself, 10 years later it will be as new (I mean it doesn't need any special care). It also must be warm when it is cold, and not too hot to wear in a warm weather. Short laced leather boots goes with it. But I wouldn't change the shield patch. Though it is funny for Germans in Germany unless someone meets you in the middle of the wild woods, it would sound differently in US, it meaans that your dog is extrmely valuable, he is a Leerburg | The German Shepherd as a Police Service Dog or kadaver dog at least. I don't know, your dog, probably is. Anyway, those who understand - they will appreciate this wear tremendously.


----------

